# What cycles are you guys on?



## Concreteguy (Nov 12, 2015)

Thought maybe we could shoot the shit about who's on what?

 It's the time of the season to lean on it hard. Who's getting it done?

 So tell the truth and shame the Devil.....lol hahaha


  CG


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 12, 2015)

50mg test c, 40mg tren a, 40mg mast e and 50mg oral winny everyday.

I am also dosing syntherol, synthetine and now syntheselen.

I plan to add some peptides in the near future too.


----------



## psych (Nov 12, 2015)

Test, tne, npp, and dbol.

Soon dropping the npp for tren and dbol for anavar.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 12, 2015)

Test cyp from the dr


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Next week starting 100mgs of tren ace and 50mgs of MENT a day. It'll be 10 weeks of awesomeness....


----------



## Sully (Nov 12, 2015)

Been completely clean since March, trying to heal my elbow. No luck so far. Bout to order some Deca and EQ to see if that helps any.


----------



## nothuman (Nov 12, 2015)

I came off 9 weeks of 450mg test

now I'm just on 200mg test

Will probably do 420mg of prop, npp, and mast next month with 2.5iu grey tops added


----------



## zoey101fan (Nov 12, 2015)

1.7g's deca (UGL which I believe is 50% dosed)
1.7g's test-e (UGL)

65mg's dbol PWO-pulsed.

running indefinitely until it kills me or I need to cut


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 12, 2015)

T-C&E 500mg @ 3 x week (pre mix)
NPP E 2 days 100 mgs
50mg Var ED
T3 25 mcg ed
Cialis. (love this shit)


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 12, 2015)

No one is dropping the bomb?

Common, I know there is some bigger doses out there. LOL

  CG


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 12, 2015)

Concreteguy said:


> Thought maybe we could shoot the shit about who's on what?
> 
> It's the time of the season to lean on it hard. Who's getting it done?
> 
> ...



Just floating on some TRT dosages right now. 
Maintaining gains and feeling good.


----------



## MattG (Nov 12, 2015)

Concreteguy said:


> No one is dropping the bomb?
> 
> Common, I know there is some bigger doses out there. LOL
> 
> CG



Zoey said he's on 1.7g of test, 1.7g deca, and 65mg d bol...you dont think thats quite a bit of gear?lol

I'm just patiently waiting and contemplating my next cycle myself-currently just trt dose and losing size...fucking hate it. But, i mangled my finger and got surgery, which doesnt allow me to train worth a shit. That plus my blood pressure got out of control, so i figured it was time to give my body a break. Was happy to see my bp down to 129/85 this week...previously it was constantly 160/100 give or take. Been a month since i dropped to trt, another month and it's go time


----------



## zoey101fan (Nov 12, 2015)

MattG said:


> Zoey said he's on 1.7g of test, 1.7g deca, and 65mg d bol...you dont think thats quite a bit of gear?lol
> 
> I'm just patiently waiting and contemplating my next cycle myself-currently just trt dose and losing size...fucking hate it. But, i mangled my finger and got surgery, which doesnt allow me to train worth a shit. That plus my blood pressure got out of control, so i figured it was time to give my body a break. Was happy to see my bp down to 129/85 this week...previously it was constantly 160/100 give or take. Been a month since i dropped to trt, another month and it's go time



you don't contemplate cycles.  You take the crown royal bag out of your closet and shoot whatever vial you pull out first


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Nov 12, 2015)

500mg test
300mcg ipamorelin/ 100mcg cjc-1295 3x daily

Kratom on the daily and to be honest my mood has been outstanding lately.


----------



## aon1 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm cruising trt dose from doc but been planning next . I was going to run high test and npp but even though I really liked a test run of npp I tried I hated it with high test , I feel 10 times better on tren, just me . I thinking HGH/slin PW 1050 tren/500 test/mast?maybe/ anadrol/dbol.  If I run the mast I'm probably going to lower the test/tren to 350/700. I feel great on that dose of tren and real curious to see how well it goes with the added supps. I may add PEPs on non work out days, don't know still puting the run together.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 13, 2015)

MattG said:


> Zoey said he's on 1.7g of test, 1.7g deca, and 65mg d bol...you dont think thats quite a bit of gear?lol
> 
> I'm just patiently waiting and contemplating my next cycle myself-currently just trt dose and losing size...fucking hate it. But, i mangled my finger and got surgery, which doesnt allow me to train worth a shit. That plus my blood pressure got out of control, so i figured it was time to give my body a break. Was happy to see my bp down to 129/85 this week...previously it was constantly 160/100 give or take. Been a month since i dropped to trt, another month and it's go time



Yes I do. But he said he thinks it's under dosed. 

 CG


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 13, 2015)

ASHOP said:


> Just floating on some TRT dosages right now.
> Maintaining gains and feeling good.



What were you on before the TRT?


  CG


----------



## Jim550 (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm getting ready to start MENT/Tren/1-Test Cyp along with some Grey Tops.  Haven't decided on the actual dosage yet though.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Nov 13, 2015)

Jim550 said:


> I'm getting ready to start MENT/Tren/1-Test Cyp along with some Grey Tops.  Haven't decided on the actual dosage yet though.



50mgs/100mgs a day, 600mgs a week and 8iu a day


----------



## rangerjockey (Nov 13, 2015)

perhaps I will drop a healthy order, and see how potent our soviet friends do business.....


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 13, 2015)

Man...I'm only taking like 30-40mg EOD subq....

Been strapped for cash this year and have a kiddo due any day now!


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 14, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> Man...I'm only taking like 30-40mg EOD subq....
> 
> Been strapped for cash this year and have a kiddo due any day now!



Congrats brother!  On the kiddo,  not being strapped


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 14, 2015)

MR. BMJ said:


> Man...I'm only taking like 30-40mg EOD subq....
> 
> Been strapped for cash this year and have a kiddo due any day now!




Congrats brother


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 14, 2015)

DNP-Direct said:


> I'm getting ready to start MENT/Tren/1-Test Cyp along with some Grey Tops.  Haven't decided on the actual dosage yet though.



Hey, I'm likening this one. Nice and dry and still nasty.

  CG


----------



## Zeus of Juice (Nov 14, 2015)

750mg Test C weekly and 100mg NPP, 60mg Tbol , 25mg MK677 daily.
I've ran all of these before (aside from the MK677) just not all together and I dunno if it's the mk or what but this is definately my new favorite cycle, and I'm only 2 weeks in.


----------



## psych (Nov 14, 2015)

mk677 is fuckin awesome!!!


----------



## Zeus of Juice (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm pretty impressed so far! Getting great pumps and feeling fuller all day long. I'm not getting much of the appetite part of it as other guys but I'm eating constantly all day anyways. Gonna be adding it to all my cycles from now on!


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 14, 2015)

That's interesting. I didn't get much at all from it.


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 15, 2015)

I will be blasting soon:
-700    Test
-1000   EQ
-100     Drol(daily)
-5iu     GH....It's only a 3 week blast then back down to low dosed test, I'm a huge fan of short blasts...get in & get out before sides set in


----------



## chaotichealth (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm considering my next. All I ever done was test c deca and dbol or test tren and winny.  I think it's time I try something new.


----------



## nothuman (Nov 16, 2015)

MightyJohn said:


> I will be blasting soon:
> -700    Test
> -1000   EQ
> -100     Drol(daily)
> -5iu     GH....It's only a 3 week blast then back down to low dosed test, I'm a huge fan of short blasts...get in & get out before sides set in



3 weeks of EQ and 5iu GH? You really find good results doing this? Im interested in your experiences.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 16, 2015)

MoneyShot said:


> 3 weeks of EQ and 5iu GH? You really find good results doing this? Im interested in your experiences.



You feel EQ and HGH interact well?



   CG


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 17, 2015)

MoneyShot said:


> 3 weeks of EQ and 5iu GH? You really find good results doing this? Im interested in your experiences.



We always on 2-3iu GH 4-5x a week....as for the EQ yes b/c its so long acting it's in reality about a 6-8 week cycle...EQ will be in system much longer


----------



## Jim550 (Nov 17, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> 50mgs/100mgs a day, 600mgs a week and 8iu a day



Those dosages are actually right about what I was thinking.  I think I'll start the Tren (600mg/wk) and 1-Test Cyp (500-600mg/wk) first with the low dose test I'm on for a few weeks to see the results from the 1-Test since I have never ran it before and then I will add in the MENT to see the changes it makes. Should be fun and a good recomp cycle as I need to drop some bf.


----------



## zoey101fan (Nov 17, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> I'm considering my next. All I ever done was test c deca and dbol or test tren and winny.  I think it's time I try something new.



that's about all you need!


----------



## Marky boy (Nov 18, 2015)

On 600mg test and 20mg Superdrol a day atm ( getting my size back after being ill and fell off the bandwagon )

Currently 5 weeks in. 

From weeks 10-20 it will be:

1500mg test 
800mg deca 
400mg tren E
10iu GH with 10iu slin 3x per week

And maybe run some adrol/tbol pre workout 2 weeks on 2 off


----------



## MilburnCreek (Nov 18, 2015)

750 test en, 400 tren en, 1500 iu hcg / wk


----------



## robertscott (Nov 20, 2015)

1g test, 50mg dbol, 25mg/day MK677

Best cycle I've ever done.


----------



## zoey101fan (Nov 22, 2015)

Started adding in insulin.  Pushing 15iu's preworkout on top of my standard cycle of

1750 deca
1750 test
65 adrol pwo.

God that insulin makes a hell of a difference.  I feel like i'm making progress again.  There's really no reason not to use insulin on a bulk.


----------



## Giants83 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just started a new one. Test e at 750mg a week, 500mg eq a week and dbol 50mg a day. I might bump the eq up after I get a feel for the sides. I used to be prone to anxiety issues so I don't want to start to high. Dbol I'm thinking for 60 days. Blood work is not possible any longer here but I do have a physical coming up about 30 days in so as long as everything looks good I'll continue on with it.


----------



## aon1 (Nov 22, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> Started adding in insulin.  Pushing 15iu's preworkout on top of my standard cycle of
> 
> 1750 deca
> 1750 test
> ...



How much ai and antiprolactin you use with that dose of test/deca?


----------



## striffe (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey Guys!

No one is running Mast E?????????????????????????????

It's one of the A+ 5-Star drugs out there.

Can be dosed with anything with great results in strength, hardness
and libido .

I'm promising you, you'll love it!


----------



## zoey101fan (Nov 23, 2015)

aon1 said:


> How much ai and antiprolactin you use with that dose of test/deca?



I haven't taken an AI in a long time.  I am really not prone to estro sides.  Dbol gets me a bit.   

I'll randomly take between 1mg and 2.5mg letro on a whim.

My bp always runs low.  hovering around 100/60 on the stuff i'm on right now.  Never really get itchy nips except on high dose dbol.


----------



## aon1 (Nov 23, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> I haven't taken an AI in a long time.  I am really not prone to estro sides.  Dbol gets me a bit.
> 
> I'll randomly take between 1mg and 2.5mg letro on a whim.
> 
> My bp always runs low.  hovering around 100/60 on the stuff i'm on right now.  Never really get itchy nips except on high dose dbol.



I really havnt had a lot of estro sides but running high test with npp I just didn't feel near as well as high tren ,did bloat up, which doesn't make since to me because I really like npp with out the high test , I'm trying to figure what I need to do to run the test/npp, running tren every cycle can't be as productive as keeping a variety. But I was running dbol to so the problem may have been from there.


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 23, 2015)

striffe said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> No one is running Mast E?????????????????????????????
> 
> ...



Mast E is My favorite & being throw in My next cycle...LOVE IT


----------



## zoey101fan (Nov 23, 2015)

aon1 said:


> I really havnt had a lot of estro sides but running high test with npp I just didn't feel near as well as high tren ,did bloat up, which doesn't make since to me because I really like npp with out the high test , I'm trying to figure what I need to do to run the test/npp, running tren every cycle can't be as productive as keeping a variety. But I was running dbol to so the problem may have been from there.



not 100% sure what you are saying.  I like npp, but i've never seen a huge reason to run it over deca.


----------



## striffe (Nov 23, 2015)

Mine too MJ :headbang:




MightyJohn said:


> Mast E is My favorite & being throw in My next cycle...LOVE IT


----------



## roadglide83 (Nov 24, 2015)

600 EQ
600 NPP
400 tren enth
300 deca
300 test prop
100mg anadrol daily
5iu auctus GH daily


----------



## aon1 (Nov 24, 2015)

zoey101fan said:


> not 100% sure what you are saying.  I like npp, but i've never seen a huge reason to run it over deca.



After rereading I'm not real sure either lol been working nights lately tired post


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 24, 2015)

striffe said:


> Mine too MJ :headbang:



What kind of mg/wk you like to run Mast E?  I like 400mg+ personally.


----------



## striffe (Nov 24, 2015)

Grim,

Just a comment;  if I could use only one compound.......it would be Masteron.

Even on HRT dosing, I include a little Mast.

I start with 400 and increase to 600mg/week.
And I always you some Proviron if I'm dosing at higher amounts.

A hard look and a hard.........you know what!
Dame combo puts me in BEAST MODE.





The Grim Repper said:


> What kind of mg/wk you like to run Mast E?  I like 400mg+ personally.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 24, 2015)

I ran it always around the 400-600 range and loved it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 24, 2015)

I love mast e too. Although it can give me acne and is definitely to be treated with caution for any guys with anxiety issues.


----------



## MightyJohn (Dec 1, 2015)

I loved Mast E at 400-500 keeps estrogen down & hard look no matter what I run with it


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 1, 2015)

When I rum mass E it's at 100mgs a day.

CG


----------



## squatster (Dec 2, 2015)

I can't do Mast E more the 400mg or week - I feel like life is going to slow ( little anxious ) little pariniod (Abombs do that to me bad to me) don't trust my self on it at all
My favorite is still EQ


----------



## nothuman (Dec 5, 2015)

Anyone do

350 prop
350 npp
210 tren a
with 3.33iu (per day) grey tops?

I think I'm actually gonna do this soon instead. Wondering if the npp dose is too low though. Not trying to pack on massive water mass. Just slow steady growth.


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 5, 2015)

Ya  know I have been all over the map with cycles. 
There is one BEST growing cycle for me.

Test-C or E at 1000mgs per week
Test P at 100mgs per day
Tren A at 100mgs a day
Masterone at 100mgs per day
Some times I have an oral.

For some reason this is my "go to" cycle that just gets things popin.

Whats your GT cycle?

  CG


----------



## Mad (Dec 5, 2015)

I I am also dosing Syntherol and Synthetine, but not Syntheselen.
Does it make sense?
I start taking some peptides soon.
///////


----------



## sodzl (Dec 6, 2015)

Masteron wreaked havoc on my prostate.  I gave my vial to my friend ave he loved it.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2015)

I can grow and gain strength on 750 test (I prefer sust) and 400 deca a week.  As long as food and rest are there with an intelligent training split.  Even after this long, I'm lucky in that I can gain from modest amounts.


----------



## Giants83 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just threw in some inj. drol. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 8, 2015)

Giants83 said:


> Just threw in some inj. drol. Absolutely love it.



Everyone loves that stuff. Stay at 25mgs. It's really strong.

  CG


----------



## Giants83 (Dec 9, 2015)

Concreteguy said:


> Everyone loves that stuff. Stay at 25mgs. It's really strong.
> 
> 
> 
> CG




I was thinking of going to 1 1/2 ml but I'll keep it where it's at for a bit.


----------



## Hell (Dec 17, 2015)

600mg Test mix
600 Tren E


----------



## zoey101fan (Dec 18, 2015)

Who's gonna bomb 200 adrol and 100 dbol before christmas dinner?


----------



## Kafka82 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> 500mg test
> 300mcg ipamorelin/ 100mcg cjc-1295 3x daily
> 
> Kratom on the daily and to be honest my mood has been outstanding lately.



What type of kratom You use ? Did You adapt to effects ?


----------



## IRONFIST (Sep 25, 2017)

just running 500mg of TE a week and 5iu of HGH every night right now.


----------



## way2tense (Sep 25, 2017)

450mg test e a week...

40mg tri-tren eod...


----------



## mytreefiddy (Sep 26, 2017)

400mg T400 & 2.5ius Blacks....


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 26, 2017)

37.5mg EOD if I remember...so if not EOD, usually after 3-4 days i'll get to it, lol. Been out of the gym since April, so not worried much right now, except to keep 'some' of what I have and also the sex drive going


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 27, 2017)

*What cycle are you running*

About to start a nice bulker: 300-400 test e/wk,50/M-F
aquatest,40/day dbol,350/wk npp,4-5iu's greytops EOD.good to see u here concrete !


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 27, 2017)

I was going to add some novalog on pstwrkt days but still contemplating,what do u guys think?


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 27, 2017)

gkn525 said:


> I was going to add some novalog on pstwrkt days but still contemplating,what do u guys think?



IMO, the best way to run short window insulin(for a new guy) is by the meal. I would start with injecting 3iu before every full meal you eat. I know this sounds like a small amount but insulin is very powerful and this way you have little to zero chance of going hypo.

 The two big concerns are:
-going hypo
-getting fat

By doing it this way your not chancing either and your still getting a huge benefit from running extra nutrients home. Start small and as you get a feel for what's going on with YOUR body then you can step it up if you need to.
 What concerns me about your program is your doing so many things it will be hard to put your finger on what's working best for "you". Your going to see size coming on if the diet is on point along with training. Adding insulin will kick the entire thing up. Way up. Chances are you could probably achieve the same thing with Sustanone and EQ with the slin protocol I suggested. I like to keep it as simple as possible. Plus the less you do the more options you have when it's time to rotate gear to keep it fresh to your system. I think the hgh will help keep you lean and add fuel to making mass and so will the d-bol. That's what I would consider an *all in* cycle. Really interested to see how this goes.
 Hope this helps! Good luck........

  CG


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 28, 2017)

For the next few months I will be on 200mg test. Although I will play about with some lr3, hgh and peps.


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 29, 2017)

This wont be my first of many runs of novalog.i always just used it postworkout though,maxed at 12iu's&i always start around 5-6iu's.never ran hgh&slin together always 1 or the other&have read alot about the synergy with the 2 concrete.is this,ur exp.?& wpuld doing the novalog postwkt only have any added benefits or start doing it say pre&post atleast ?


----------



## gkn525 (Sep 29, 2017)

I will be dropping aquatest&dbol shortly then just test e,npp,gh only


----------



## striffe (Oct 6, 2017)

Test and gh. Maybe some mast soon.


----------



## 8uckwh34t (Oct 8, 2017)

Test Cyp: 210mg/wk (TRT)
EQ: 500mg/wk
GH: 2IU ED - 5 on 2 off

20 weeks


----------



## roasthawg (Oct 12, 2017)

Ricky_blobby said:


> 500mg test
> 300mcg ipamorelin/ 100mcg cjc-1295 3x daily
> 
> Kratom on the daily and to be honest my mood has been outstanding lately.


Interested about the kratom... I tried it once and felt crazy energetic for like 30 minutes and then like straight shit for the next eight hours.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglewy (Oct 12, 2017)

2 grams sust
1 gram 1-test cyp dhb
winny pre-workout
15 iu novolin R pre
70 iu lantus every day
4 iu gh tp's blacks

keep trying to push into the 230's....keep hitting a brick wall at about 225 as far as sides go, everything aches, out of breath all the time, and the carpal tunnel from the gh is absolutely paralyzing....can barely grip a barbell....on a good note the gh is allowing me to eat anything and everything in sight with almost zero fat gain, scale goes up 2-3 pounds a week and at almost 40 I am stronger than I have ever been....benching 4 plates and doing rows and pull downs with more weight than I ever have....have an umbilical hernia so many lifts like deads and bent over movements are a no no


----------



## 8uckwh34t (Oct 15, 2017)

Just decided to modify my plan for this winter. Originally, wasn't wanting to make a big push this winter but changed my mind. So, here we go!

Test C: 600mg/wk
EQ: 500mg/wk
MK677: 25mg nightly
Dbol: 50mg daily four weeks on / four weeks off


----------



## grizz (Oct 19, 2017)

Nothing exciting yet.

Test C: 250mg/wk

My test was hella low before I started trt and holy balls do I feel better now. Stronger, leaner, and a ton more confident. I'm finally recovered from a nasty injury earlier in the year, so I'll be adding something else in soon.


----------



## Viking (Oct 20, 2017)

kinglewy said:


> 2 grams sust
> 1 gram 1-test cyp dhb
> winny pre-workout
> 15 iu novolin R pre
> ...



How is lantus? Do you ever go hypo if you go an extended time without food? Do you have to eat every few hours? Interested in 1-test cyp as well.  Looks like a solid cycle.


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 20, 2017)

T400- 320mg...per wk..


----------



## MightyJohn (Oct 20, 2017)

Just finished(1 month)
1200 Test E
75mg Drol
6iu Gh(5x wk)

Staying on
400 Test E
3iu Gh(5x wk)


----------



## mytreefiddy (Oct 20, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> T400- 320mg...per wk..



Oh...and 3.33ius TP Blacks


----------



## kinglewy (Oct 25, 2017)

Viking said:


> How is lantus? Do you ever go hypo if you go an extended time without food? Do you have to eat every few hours? Interested in 1-test cyp as well.  Looks like a solid cycle.



I never went hypo on lantus untill I hit the 70 iu mark....i was eating every 2 hours mostly slow carbs (oats) and protien. I eventually realised I could eat anything and everything so just started smashing whatever as long as there was a good protien source and carbs....didn't care about the fat and the gh wasn't letting me get fat either.

I like the 1 test cyp...good strength gains came on pretty fast...probably too fast...I messed up my right rotator cuff 2 weeks ago and could barely lift my arm the first few days....I've cut back on everything until it heals then i'll blast off again


----------



## monster-ish (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice thread! 

Current run-

Test e- 1000mg/week
Deca- 600mg/week
Tren- 400mg/week

I'm about 5 weeks in and really starting to feel it. Strong af and mentally with it at the gym. Best run of my life thus far 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rAJJIN (Oct 26, 2017)

last week no shots, a handfull of anavars I had left ovefr here and there.
This week 1cc of test. 1 cc of a mix of whatever bottoms i had. 
Just cruising on small bits to maintain rite now. 
About to get it on soon tho


----------



## Victory (Oct 26, 2017)

Test and deca. Never tried 1-test cyp but have seen it mentioned a few times.


----------



## cobraforce (Dec 18, 2017)

Test prop100 ed, tren ace100ed ,mast prop 100 eod with anadrol 100mg ed for first 4 weeks


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 18, 2017)

kinglewy said:


> 2 grams sust
> 1 gram 1-test cyp dhb
> winny pre-workout
> 15 iu novolin R pre
> ...



Wow. I missed this. How are you making out with your current cycle? Gains? any pcs?


----------



## SURGE (Dec 19, 2017)

500mg sust
400 npp
40mg tbol ed


----------



## Viking (Dec 19, 2017)

kinglewy said:


> I never went hypo on lantus untill I hit the 70 iu mark....i was eating every 2 hours mostly slow carbs (oats) and protien. I eventually realised I could eat anything and everything so just started smashing whatever as long as there was a good protien source and carbs....didn't care about the fat and the gh wasn't letting me get fat either.
> 
> I like the 1 test cyp...good strength gains came on pretty fast...probably too fast...I messed up my right rotator cuff 2 weeks ago and could barely lift my arm the first few days....I've cut back on everything until it heals then i'll blast off again



I missed this. Thanks fore the reply. Lantus does sound interesting. I would want to use hgh whilst it is active to prevent and fat gain. I would stick to the diet you started off with and just have protein, complex carbs with some good fats. The 1 test cyp does interest me as I have used eq, deca, primo and the others so many times now and would like to try something new.


----------



## odin (Dec 19, 2017)

Not sure yet but for my next blast I am thinking 1200mg test c. I want to keep things very basic. I will also add some peptides and insulin.


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 19, 2017)

odin said:


> Not sure yet but for my next blast I am thinking 1200mg test c. I want to keep things very basic. I will also add some peptides and insulin.



Looks good. What peps and slin? No hgh? I will do something similar but with hgh. All this lantus talk has me interested but I may just use regular slin.


----------



## neo1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Starting week 5 of Test E 125mg eod, and recently ended dbol 25mg ed, which didn't do a ton at that dose. I may get back on it in 4 weeks at 50mg. I may throw in deca at week 6 if I'm not gaining much on the test only. Adex .3mg ed or eod.


----------



## odin (Jan 10, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> Looks good. What peps and slin? No hgh? I will do something similar but with hgh. All this lantus talk has me interested but I may just use regular slin.



Only just read this. I might use some hgh. The greytops look good. If I do most likely 4iu with 20mg mk677. I would also like to give cjc-dac another try. Not sure when but maybe the last 6 weeks of my cycle with 20mg mk677. For insulin I will probably go with r as it is easy for me to get. My blast will be a longer one so I have time to switch things during it.


----------



## Victory (Jan 17, 2018)

Now I am on 750mg test and 25mg proviron but I will up to 50mg.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 26, 2018)

In February after my blood work comes back. Im running a low dose cycle of TRT test. DHB and anavar. Also throwing in 50mg of dnp daily.... Im Dropping weight and I want just a little help.


----------



## bigtime (Jan 26, 2018)

Right now I'm just running some really old isovet test cyp @ 600mg a week...here in a couple of months I would like to do test e, eq nd maybe some tren e, bumped up with some drol


----------



## squatster (Jan 26, 2018)

On nothing
It's time


----------



## Viking (Jan 26, 2018)

BigBob said:


> In February after my blood work comes back. Im running a low dose cycle of TRT test. DHB and anavar. Also throwing in 50mg of dnp daily.... Im Dropping weight and I want just a little help.



How much DHB? Do you notice much from 50mg dnp?


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 27, 2018)

Thinking about high primo and some test.


----------



## bigmg (Jan 27, 2018)

Currently running test, eq and npp. Just finished using Anadrol just couple days ago


----------



## BigBob (Jan 27, 2018)

Viking said:


> How much DHB? Do you notice much from 50mg dnp?


I'm only going to use 300 DHB. And I'm using 50 dnp because I'd like to stay on it for 2 months. And I still want to feel good so I can train and do my cardio. If I think I can I may take it up to 100. Plus the VAR. I think that's plenty for me. Last few times I've run the dnp I did 200 a day. And I felt like crap. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Jan 27, 2018)

bigmg said:


> Currently running test, eq and npp. Just finished using Anadrol just couple days ago


Who's Drol? Was it good?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just started 600mg of NPP and 750mg of test and in the beginning of March I will drop the NPP and replace it with 300mg of tren ace and add 75mg winnyED the rest is EW
I did this last year I looked like a million dollars all summer!!!


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 27, 2018)

^^ Ya man^^^ I like where your headed with your cycle Bigdawg. Tren and winny alone make "stage ready" physic's.


----------



## bigmg (Jan 28, 2018)

Drop wise I started with the Turkish anapolon then moved into another sponsors drop whose not on this forum so I don’t wanna break any rules and say his name. But was running 100mg daily for about 5 weeks and my last week just doing 50mg daily


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 29, 2018)

Started bulking on 500mg test and 400mg mast.


----------



## concreter (Feb 11, 2018)

Transition from full out bulk of 1800 test, 600 deca.
Down to 1200 test 200 tren and 400 primo till May
Summer cruise at 450 test 150 tren, 150 mast and 1000 Primo!


----------



## DNA (Feb 11, 2018)

Tomorrow I will starting week 6 of my 12 week cycle. Before 5 weeks ago, I was on zero anabolic for 37 months! Zero anabolics, zero training and a shit diet. I’m finally back on the horse and here’s my 12 week plan. Weeks 1-3, 125mgs test E, 200mgs masteron E, 100mgs Tren E. Weeks 4 & 5- 250 test E, 200 mast E, 200 Tren E. Weeks 6 & 7- 375 Test E, 200 Primo E, 300 Tren E. Weeks 8-12- 450 test E, 300 Primo E, 300 Tren Hex. After week 12, 150 test E...probably forever. I promised myself no more cycles once I’m 40. We’ll see how long I can keep my promise to myself.


----------



## concreter (Feb 11, 2018)

I did not Even start till 40...
When it matters Most!
Turning 29...I mean 50 this Year.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 14, 2018)

350mg sustanon 
150mg Test prop
300mg deca
100mg NPP
300mg primobolan enanthate 
150mg masteron propionate 
5ius HGH
12ius insulin 
200mcg T4
12.5mg MK-677
Preworkout tadalifil


----------



## koolio (Feb 14, 2018)

I am now 58 and old school...on for 26 weeks and off for 26 weeks...for the last 15 years or so no more than 500 mgs of T once a week...my own anecdotal data has shown that more than 500 mgs of T was any more effective. Occasionally I will toss in a little deca.........kvh


----------



## Bighank (Feb 14, 2018)

150 trt 40mg winni and gh.feel good!!


----------



## Kindlife (Feb 18, 2018)

Cutting back to trt dose over next couple weeks now. Just finished 1000mg test, 25mg inj anadrol ED, 25mg mk677, 4mg cjc1295 w/dac, 30mg s23. Added s23 for the last 6weeks and was very impressed on my first time using it.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 18, 2018)

Kindlife, Good to have you posting bro! Please keep it up.


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

600 test cyp week
300 mast e week
50mg proviron day
250iu hcg twice a week


----------



## aDw (Mar 5, 2018)

900 mg test , 450 deca , 40 iu lantus , 6 iu novorapid pre and post, 10 iu hgh work but in 2 weeks i'm dropping lantus and add  DHB 600 mg and MENT 50 ed


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 5, 2018)

ADW, Welcome to AnaSci bro!  Looking great!


----------



## aDw (Mar 5, 2018)

welcome my friend ! been in business for 15 years now , hopefully i'll bring some quality info


----------



## G160 (Mar 6, 2018)

Trt doses Test 210 give or take 
Mast p 35mg per day 210 give but considering ugl its most probably a take...

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmtt (Mar 6, 2018)

3 weeks into my "blast". I'm a lower dose guy....so 200mg test and 350mg of Primo. Oh...also using TB-500 for general joint health.

This is actually the most I've ran in my life.

Last blast last year was 175mg TPP and 175mg NPP weekly for 8 weeks.

Other than that, I'm typically at 100mg of TRT weekly.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 7, 2018)

rmtt, do you change your diet for this? How so?


----------



## rmtt (Mar 7, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> rmtt, do you change your diet for this? How so?



A lot just depends on what I'm trying to accomplish. Last year with the little blast I ran, I was trying to add weight....I just bumped my calories up over my TDEE by 250 per day. I stayed at that until I seen two things happen.

1. Weight gain stopped
2. Log Book stopped progressing.

A lot of times my weight gain would stop...but I would still be beating my logbook. Only when both stalled would I then bump it up again by another 200-300 calories. I did this for about 8 weeks...and gained 12 lbs. A lot of it was muscle memory though.

Once I went back on TRT...I just kept doing the same thing. Now as I am sitting at about 200lbs.....my last pic I posted under my log shows that I think I'm starting to gain a little more fat than I want.

So what I did 3 weeks ago when I bumped my test and added Primo was I kept my calories where they were at...but I swapped some of the carbs out for fats. I was getting enough protein, so I replaced about 100 grams of carbs with "good" fats.

Trying to see if I could get some "recomp" going on.

Now here is the funny part. I am still at the same total caloric intake. I'm anal about this and I weigh everything I eat. But in 3 weeks I have dropped about 1.8lbs and things are starting to tighten up more. I assume better nutrient partitioning due to the increased dose...and also maybe better insulin sensitivity since I dropped some carbs.

So I will see where this takes me. Since I have gotten older...I follow more of a "mini-bulk" for maybe 6-8 weeks...and then a small deficit for 2-4 weeks. Each time I will get back to certain bodyweights...but I will be just a little bit leaner at that weight than before.

In the past I would just go all out and gain 20+ lbs...then end up having to diet too long. The way I do it now is a slow process, but I think it allows me to hold on to more muscle when I do diet.


----------



## rowdyz (Mar 8, 2018)

Bulking so,
500 test cyp 
600 EQ 
50mg drol daily  
OTC support supps Tudca, CDG, DIM. ZINC p, 
4 weeks in, all is heading in the right direction.


----------



## Ironlion2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Really excited for phase 1 of my next blast

700-1050mg Sust
450mg MastE
550mg Deca
60mg Var 
3-5IU's GH + 3-10IU's HumulinR PrWO (4 weeks on, 1off)
15mg Mk677
Prami 2mg
Armi 1mg
T4 200mcg


----------



## rcorchid (Mar 13, 2018)

1050 mg test e and p combo
500 mg NPP
75 mg tren a workout days
75 mg tbol/day
8 iu HGH pre
15 iu novolin-r pre
100 mg T3, almost done with that

T4 is on the way


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Ironlion2 and Rcorchid, Welcome to AnaSci guys! Good to see you guys posting already.


----------



## Thaistick (Mar 13, 2018)

10mg of my prescription test cyp a day and my peptides. I just got back my blood work results and they are perfect. So time to add 300mg nandrolone, 2iu thegreytops, 25mg aromasin, 60mg raloxifene,  and 25mg MENT if I can find it. All my normal go to guys are out of stock on it. I am leaning towards using VRS for the MENT, I just hate trying new sources when I have been using the same guys for a decade or so. I usually only use the gear that I am prescribed if possible. The only times I do otherwise is for the obvious reason that I can't get a script for something like MENT. I'm relatively conservative, I'm not a kid any more, and I won't use anything that makes me feel bad like tren. I practice this hobby to improve my quality of life not make me feel like killing someone,and sweat all night etc. I have a bad enough attitude as it is.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Anabolicraws has it in raw powder form. They're one of our sponsors here.


----------



## Thaistick (Mar 13, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Anabolicraws has it in raw powder form. They're one of our sponsors here.



I've never brewed but I know I could. I have to do much more complicated things every day. That would be a lot less expensive.


----------



## Powerstrokin (Mar 14, 2018)

Well I just got started again from a 8 month cruise. So this is what I am starting out with.

Mon-Wed-Fri total

Deca 225mg
Tren 150mg
Rapid 300mg
EQ 225mg
Sus 175mg

Monday-Friday total

Dbol 125mg
Adrol 125mg


----------



## roadglide83 (Mar 19, 2018)

Going to be staring up a 12 week blast before my wedding/honeymoon this July. Not sure but I might go a little extreme and see what happens. Let me know your thoughts. 

Test 750mg week
NPP or tren Ace 300-500mg week
EQ 400-600mg week
Might do an oral like tbol low dose or dbol on training days pre workout 
Test susp 50-100mg pre workout
Gh 5iu daily
Slin 4-8iu pre workout 
40mg nolv daily 
10mg aromasin 3 times week
Might add 25mcg T3


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

Finishing up a long Primo run.


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 20, 2018)

knuggy said:


> Finishing up a long Primo run.



Someone wants to view the test results


----------

